#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Can we record a macro in power point?

## jazbath

Hi,
I am pasting lots of jpg pics. in power point.  I have to edit each pic for size ratio and position.
Wondering if I can record that.
Thank you
Jaz

----------


## Norie

Jaz

I think you could record in pre-2007 versions of PowerPoint but apparently that functionality is no longer available. 

What exactly would you want from recording anyway?

All it would really give you would be the 'general' syntax for what you want to do.

----------


## jazbath

Hi Norie,
Thanks for responding.  The tasks are simple, as I mentioned.  I haved to present my data with pics.  so there are 100s of pics I need to put in power point and maintain a certain size.  In order to do that I need to paste the pic then edit the pic size.  I thought if there was a macro capability I don't have to keep doing myself.
Thank you anyway.

----------


## Norie

Have you tried writing, yourself, the code that you would need for a single image, or perhaps a few images?

----------


## jazbath

No I did not.  I am not sure what language would that be? Neither I know.

----------


## theastris

Yes, I made it one time, why not.

----------

